# My 10g/2.5g adventure.



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

Good Morning All,

I decided it was about time to post up some photos of my tanks. I started both of these tanks a few years ago when I was focusing on keeping fish. I've since moved on to plants.

First up is my 10g. It was planted from the start with some brown c. wendtii that never grew (but stayed healthy) and c. parva that also stayed about the same size. In January I moved the tank to my new apartment and took the chance to start over. I'm using eco-complete with a thin layer of regular gravel on top. It's currently planted with the same two crypts, some h. polysperma, h. difformis, hair grass(the non-dwarf variety), and glossostigma. I finally got my co2 up and running last week, that combined with starting a proper fert regime has led to some very speedy growth.

Feb 5th









March 6th









March 30th









April 16th









Second is my 2.5g desktop tank. It has been up and running since March of last year but didn't really grow well until recently. Fortunately it survived the move quite well so I was able to continue without starting from scratch with it. It's currently planted with dwarf hair grass, HC, h. polysperma, and some recently added utricularia graminifolia.

Initial setup March 2009









Feb 5th









March 6th









March 30th









April 16th


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha, the 10g is growing like mad. Here it is only three days after the last photo.










-George


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good  love the plants... 

Shrimp would love it in both them tanks


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks, I have RCS and Japonica in both


----------



## MrScourge (Feb 6, 2010)

April 23rd update.

Both my hyrgos are growing like mad (as expected), so I decided it was time to hack them back and give the other plants a chance to get some light and nutrients.

10G Before the pruning.









10G After the pruning.









2.5G Before the pruning.









2.5G After the pruning.









One of the inhabitants of the 2.5G









Thanks for looking!!
-George


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great tanks, perfect photos!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Tanks look quite awesome George!. I just came back from my vacation and my tank is looking like a jungle. Send me a message when you get a chance, I'll be heading up to Markham soon.


----------

